# كل ما يختص ب ال SolidWorks هنا ان شاء الله ..البرنامج علاوه على التدريب عليه ..



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

كل ما يختص ب ال SolidWorks هنا ان شاء الله ..البرنامج علاوه على التدريب عليه ..​
الرابط .................
http://www.me.cmu.edu/academics/courses/NSF_Edu_Proj/Statics_Solidworks/

SolidWorks 2005 Tutorial
http://www.schroff.com/scstore/pdfsample/1-58503-225-5-1.pdf

------------------------
لتنزيل البرنامج من هنا
http://www.solidworks.com/pages/services/downloads.html


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

شرح وافى هنا ايضا عن السوليد ورك 
http://www.roboeducators.org/downloads/cad/SolidWorks.pdf
كتاب حجمه 5 ميجا


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

SolidWorks Sheet Metal Tutorials

الرابط 
http://www.appliedproduction.com/SolidWorks.htm


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

صفحه كامله بها كل ما تحتاجه فى السوليد ورك .. رائعه 
http://www.sharonfausel.com/solidworks/


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

Solidworks 2006
ورابط اخر 
http://www.torrentz.com/576fad3a68fd714c32af08c9cb2803b8c0102583


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (4 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا و إلى الأمام


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

وان شاء الله كل ما احصل عليه فى هذا الموضوع سأضعه على اسرع وجه من السرعه


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

ياجماعه واى واحد محتاج حاجه فى هذا البرنامج او توجد روابط معطله يا ريت ابلاغى فورا .. هذا مجهودى الشخصى فى هذا البرنامج وان شاء الله يكون شامل وكامل لكل راغبى التميز فى هذا البرنامج .
اشكركم


----------



## كاظم عسكر (4 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعله كفارة لذنوبك ومغفرة منه تعالى


----------



## جاسر (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أثابك الباري وفتح عليك وجزاك خيراً ويسر لك ما صعب من أمرك

شــــكــراً


تحاااياااي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ ماهر .

تحية طيبة .

مجهود رائع اعانك الله جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

بصراحة تنفست الصعداء وسررت جدأ لهاذا الأنجاز الفذ .

لايسعني سوى اسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يغفر لك ولوالديك .

اثابك الله .

البغدادي .


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 أغسطس 2007)

الاستاذ الفاضل ماهر شكرا جزيلا علي تعبك الكريم
ودي حاجه مش جديده عليك 
احنا اتعلمنا منك الكثير الكثير
لم اري شخص يعطي بمحبه فائقه مثلك استاذي

شكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

اشكركم اخى 
البغدادى 
ريمون الاخ جاسر 
الف شكر


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الحبيب م.ماهر
جزاك الله خيرا
اسأل المولى عز وجل ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزانك​


----------



## fadi kabes (5 أغسطس 2007)

جعل الله الجنة دارك و النبي جارك
أنت أكبر من كلمة مهندس​


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر لكم جميعا والف مليون شكر


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (5 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي على الموضوع.


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً يا باشمهندس


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أغسطس 2007)

fadi kabes قال:


> جعل الله الجنة دارك و النبي جارك
> أنت أكبر من كلمة مهندس​


--------------------------------------------
الف شكر اخى بشكرك حقيقى


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (6 أغسطس 2007)

لساني يعجز عن الشكر لذلك المجهود الجبار 

ولا أقول غير جزاك الله كل خير وجعل الله الجنة هي دارنا ودارك


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أغسطس 2007)

م.محمد عبد العزيز قال:


> لساني يعجز عن الشكر لذلك المجهود الجبار
> 
> ولا أقول غير جزاك الله كل خير وجعل الله الجنة هي دارنا ودارك



كلامك العذب هذا اثلج صدرى كثيرا اخى .. الحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبكم 

:56: :56: :56: :7: :56: :56: :56: :56:


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أغسطس 2007)

مصطفى بن الساعى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى الحبيب م.ماهر
> جزاك الله خيرا
> اسأل المولى عز وجل ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزانك​



--------------------------------
بصراحه اخى مصطفى لا ارى فيك الا كلمه الحق والعدل انك فعلا مهندس متميز وعارف الله عز وجل 
واكيد مهندس متميز وناجح فى عملك كانت تكفينى كلمه شكر واحده منك فى موضوعى هذا .. بل ب العكس كان كمان بدعاء الى المولى عز وجل .. كتير عليا اخى .. مش عارف كلمه شكر لك منى لا تكفيك عذوبت قلب وكلامك الذى يزيل الغضب ... الف مليون شكر وكمان الف الف مليون شكر 
بارك الله فيك وينير كل سبلك فى حياتك .:56: :56: :56: :56:


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (6 أغسطس 2007)

اخى م. ماهر
الله يعزك ويبارك فيك يا اخى الفاضل
اخوك ومُحبك / مصطفى الساعى​


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (6 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك فيك يا خى 
ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك .

ابداع


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 أغسطس 2007)

mohamed abouzahra قال:


> الله يبارك فيك يا خى
> ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك .
> 
> ابداع



مشكور يا هندسا منور مواضيعى على طول :56: :56: :56: :56:


----------



## eng_mechanic (7 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه..........
اخى الحبيب جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع ونسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم وان يجعله لكل كعلم ينتفع به 
وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 أغسطس 2007)

eng_mechanic قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه..........
> اخى الحبيب جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع ونسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم وان يجعله لكل كعلم ينتفع به
> وشكرا



اشكر من كل قلبى اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك ..:20:


----------



## أهل الحديث (8 أغسطس 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/568552/SolidWorks.2006.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/569497/SolidWorks.2006.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/570336/SolidWorks.2006.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/571045/SolidWorks.2006.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/571512/SolidWorks.2006.part05.rar​


----------



## الشخيبي (8 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي المهندس ماهر..*


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أغسطس 2007)

steel_10977 قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير أخي المهندس ماهر..*



مشكوووووووووور اخى المشرف المهندس / احمد :56:


----------



## el3am_eltayeb (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت يابشمهندس ماهر يبقي في طريقة اقدر اتكلم مع حضرتك بيها
لاني لما حاولت ابعت لحضرتك رسالة خاصة طبعا مش نفع لان ماليش رصيد مشاركات وشكرا
وده *****ي لو حبيت تراسلني عليه 
eng_ahmd006***********


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أغسطس 2007)

el3am_eltayeb قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ياريت يابشمهندس ماهر يبقي في طريقة اقدر اتكلم مع حضرتك بيها
> لاني لما حاولت ابعت لحضرتك رسالة خاصة طبعا مش نفع لان ماليش رصيد مشاركات وشكرا
> وده *****ي لو حبيت تراسلني عليه
> eng_ahmd006***********



--------------
شرفت اخى الكريم:56:


----------



## khb1391986 (9 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ العزيز ماهر شكرا جزيلا
أردت أن أتوجه بإستفسار إليك و لكل المشرفين و الأعضاء الكرام
لقد قمت بتحميل برنامج ال SolidWorks 2006 من موقع الرابيدشير و هذه الروابط أخذتها من ملتقى المهندسين ولكن للأسف لا أعرف جبتها من أى موضوع
وبعد التحميل
وجدت البرنامج يطلب منى تحديد مكان ملف Upgrade an administrative image of SolidWorks وهذا الملف إمتداده msi
الرجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء
إخبرونى هل يوجد حل لهذه المشكلة
وهذه هى روابظ التنزيل
http://rapidshare.de/files/17339510/sw2006-0.0-4.0-i.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/17338522/sw2006-0.0-4.0-i.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/17338534/sw2006-0.0-4.0-i.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/17341207/sw2006-0.0-4.0-i.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/17341281/sw2006-0.0-4.0-i.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/17341802/sw2006-0.0-4.0-i.part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/17343425/sw2006-0.0-4.0-i.part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/17343028/sw2006-0.0-4.0-i.part8.rar.html
crack:
http://rapidshare.de/files/18544821/sw2006-4.0-4.1-i.rar.html

الرجاء سرعة الرد لأنى فى أمس الحاجة لهذا البرنامج ومن الصعب تحميله مرة أخرى بروابط جديدة
وشكراََََ لحسن متابعتكم.


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور ايها المشرف الرائع على هذا الانجاز ونسأل الله ان يجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أغسطس 2007)

سنان عبد الغفار 
------------------ مشكوووووور اخى الكريم ..


----------



## طلال عبيد (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
في البدايه اشكر القائمين على هذا الموضوع القيم ولكن توجد مشكله عندي وهي انه يوجد عند يرنامج سوليد ورك 2007 ولكن المشكله في تنزيل البرنامج مساحه البرنامج كامله 3.45 جيجا
ارجو المساعده


----------



## batiment (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المخترع الصغير (9 أغسطس 2007)

> السلام عليكم
> في البدايه اشكر القائمين على هذا الموضوع القيم ولكن توجد مشكله عندي وهي انه يوجد عند يرنامج سوليد ورك 2007 ولكن المشكله في تنزيل البرنامج مساحه البرنامج كامله 3.45 جيجا
> ارجو المساعده



انا نفس المشكله اخي الكريم عندي برنامج سوليد ورك 2007 ولكن قمت بحذف البرامج اللي مش ضروريه من جهازي لكي اوفر له مساحه وآلان شغال .

بس مشكلتي مع المكتبه او مايسمى tool box مش راضي يقبل السيريل نمر ياليت القاقي حل عن الاخوه هنالهذه المشكله


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي المشرف ماهر, فعلاً بهذا يصبح كل ما يتعلق بالبرنامج الأكثر من رائع متواجداً في موضوع واحد بحيث يسهل الوصول إلى أي شئ نريده, وسوف أقوم بمشيئة الله بوضع ما أمتلكه لهذا البرنامج هنا في هذا الموضوع بإذن الله.
أخوك أحمد​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم ملف لتعليم أساسيات البرنامج, وهو عبارة عن ملف مقسم إلى جزئين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/14503/1186789792.rar
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/14503/1186790021.rar
والله الموفق​


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (11 أغسطس 2007)

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك أخوي 
تحياتي


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 أغسطس 2007)

محب الله ورسوله قال:


> Title: Introduction to Solidworks 2005 & 2006 (Arabic)
> 
> Author: عبد الله عبد الرحمن
> Language: Arabic
> ...



:28: :28: :28:


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أغسطس 2007)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل خير أخي المشرف ماهر, فعلاً بهذا يصبح كل ما يتعلق بالبرنامج الأكثر من رائع متواجداً في موضوع واحد بحيث يسهل الوصول إلى أي شئ نريده, وسوف أقوم بمشيئة الله بوضع ما أمتلكه لهذا البرنامج هنا في هذا الموضوع بإذن الله.
> أخوك أحمد​



نورت اخى الكريم زاد الموضوع شرف وقوه بأضافتك الرائعه هنا الف شكر اخى المهندس احمد 
:55: :55: :55: :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أغسطس 2007)

تهنئه قلبيه حاره من اخوك ماهر الى الاخ المحب محب الله ورسوله ونيابه عن جميع اعضاء المنتدى بنقولك جزاك الله خيرا 
والف مليون شكر​


----------



## رامي شلتوت (14 أغسطس 2007)

نشكرك اخي ماهر عل هذا المجهود
ونرجوا من الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رامي شلتوت (14 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك اله خيرا اخي ماهر 
جعله الله في مزان حسناتك


----------



## باسم حميدو (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
جزاك الله كل خير انا مش عارف اقولك ايه الصراحه لانى بقالى اكتر من شهر بنزل فى البرنامج دا من الموضوع لاى هو هنا فى المنتدى هو اربع اسطوانات وانا كمان لسه فى السى دى ال 2
لان الموضوع مرفوع على الميجا ابلوود وهو الصراحه رخم اوى اوى
يعنى الصراحه مشكور جدا بس انا ليه استفسار واحد
بالنسبه للينك الى انت بتقول فيه لتحميل البرنامج الى هو ده
http://www.solidworks.com/pages/services/downloads.html
انا دخلت عليه لقيت كده ارع حاجات دول free
وكان فيه فقهم كده حاجات تانيه ياريت يعنى توضحلى الى هاينزل من الىمش هايزنل لانى نزلت الاربع حاجات دول ومستنى ردك علشان اعرف هاسطب ايه واعمل ايه ده يعنى
معلش انا شم عارف اقولك ايه بس ياريت ترد عليه مشكور
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## merohussein (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يأخي


----------



## fadi kabes (15 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين يا أخوان وخاصة المشرفين الكرام


----------



## هاني محمد (16 أغسطس 2007)

*بطاقة شكر*

جزاك الله عنا كل خير:55: :77:


----------



## ايهاب العربي (17 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا على الكتاب الرائع واسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر لكم والله المستعان


----------



## moh_r_b (18 أغسطس 2007)

الشكر لله سبحانة وتعالى لانة سخركم لهذه الامة تاخذون العلم من اقطار الكون وتعلمونة
 وتستنفعون وتنفعون


----------



## عبد الله بدير (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وكتب ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر لكل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه الف شكر


----------



## mo_mahmoud (26 أغسطس 2007)

لو سمحتم أريد ملفات تعليم لبرنامج تحليل الإجهادات cosmos works الموجود داخل برنامج solidworks


----------



## elmalwany (26 أغسطس 2007)

بارك اللة فيك
علم رائع
أمنياتى الطيبة لكم


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الحبيب م.ماهر
جزاك الله خيرا
اسأل المولى عز وجل ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزانك


----------



## bido-egy (28 أغسطس 2007)

يا جماعة انا عندى سؤال مهم اوي في السوليد وركس لما يكون عندى حاجة فيها rip واجي اقطع فيها يعني اعمل section بلاقى انم العصب بيتهشر وطبعا كلنا عارفين ان العصب ما بيتهشرش يا ترى حد عندو حل للمشكلة دي


----------



## eng_shouman (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (1 سبتمبر 2007)

يا ريت لو فى شرح بالعربى و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد1973 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

أخوانى الاعزاء أنا مشترك جديد وأرجوا الحصول على سولد ورك بأسرع وقت وانا مش عارف أنزله وهل يوجد برنامج يفكك الصوره الى اجزاء 
وجزاكم الله خير على المعونه والروح الطيبه التى اشعر بها فى الموقع


----------



## m-elkady (3 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## ماهر نور (4 سبتمبر 2007)

والله ما قصرت


----------



## احمد1970 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

حقا تستحق هذه الكلمات
جعل الله الجنة دارك و النبي جارك

أنت أكبر من كلمة مهندس​


----------



## snipertomb (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزال الله خيرا

واسال الله ان يجعلك من المخلصين فى القول والعمل

واساله عز وجل ان يبارك فيك

مع تمنياتى بدوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## elmalwany (6 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيكم
أمنياتى الطيبة


----------



## شريف بحر (6 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------



## amabrook (6 سبتمبر 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## فاتح روما (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرئع


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2007)

كل الشكر والتقدير لكل اعضاء المنتدى والذين ساهموا بمشاركه طيبه هنا فى حقى الف شكر وبارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## frindly heart (8 سبتمبر 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> صفحه كامله بها كل ما تحتاجه فى السوليد ورك .. رائعه
> http://www.sharonfausel.com/solidworks/


 

شكرا أخي


بس الرابط ده مش شغال


وكنت عاوز أسأل اية رأيكو برنامج كاتيا؟ أرجو الإجابة


سلاااااااااااااام


----------



## mamadali (11 سبتمبر 2007)

thank for all effort


----------



## وليم أبوشقرا (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

أخي العزيز مشكور كتير بس ممكن أمثلة إذا في مجال 
وخصوصا تطبيقات البرنامج في مجال قوالب البلاستيك


----------



## علاء علقم (14 سبتمبر 2007)

Thank you all on your support, i have many useful files and i don't want them to stop at my hand, so if anybody can help me to upload them, i will apprecaite that.


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (20 سبتمبر 2007)

يعطيكم ألف عافية يا بشوات


----------



## عراااااقي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكررااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااا


----------



## هندسة الجادرية (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووورين


----------



## ن_محمد (21 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير والله يوفقك الى ما فيه الخير و الصلاح......................:28:


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

والله مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر
سأتابع معاك فى هذا البرنامج الرهيب لنه أحتاجه جدا


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وفى جهودكم ونفع بكم فانتم اهل لكل فضل


----------



## فتوح (24 سبتمبر 2007)

أحسنت احسن الله إليك

جزاك الله خيراً وتقبل الله منك هذا العمل وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

وجاري التحميل


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ورحم الله والديك نحن بحاجة الى هكذا برامج وخصوصا تخصص التصاميم الميكانيكي كتصميم القوالب ، العدد و المثبتات حيث يتم تصميمها بسهولة وسرعة :15:


----------



## تايكندو مان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

تسلم يا باشا
وربنا يخليك على المجهود الكبير ده
جهد متعوب عليه
خالص التحايا


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (25 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## iraqi engineer (26 سبتمبر 2007)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مصطفى ت (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا ، عنا و شكرا لك على هذه الروابط


----------



## mohame_ refaat (27 سبتمبر 2007)

جعل الله الجنة دارك و النبي جارك
أنت أكبر من كلمة مهندس​


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر لكل من ساهم ووضع مشاركه شكر هنا الف شكر لكل شخص ولكل عضو هنا


----------



## doddo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohame_ refaat (28 سبتمبر 2007)

:63:مشكوووووووووووووورين و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohame_ refaat (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohame_ refaat (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى نشر هذا الشى العبقرى :14:


----------



## mohame_ refaat (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى وضع هذ الشى القيم والرئع على الملتقى


----------



## mohame_ refaat (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جعلكم الله ذخرا للملتقى


----------



## mohame_ refaat (29 سبتمبر 2007)

أشكر كلمن ساهم فى وضع هذا الشئ القيم للاستفادة منة


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 سبتمبر 2007)

mohame_ refaat قال:


> :63:مشكوووووووووووووورين و جزاك الله كل خير



-------------------------
نورت اخى الحبيب ... وتابع معانا المنتدى اكيد انت الكسبان :55:


----------



## جابر2007 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## جابر2007 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## enp_meca (30 سبتمبر 2007)

Saha Ramdane, Rabi Yetkabel


----------



## الموحد (4 أكتوبر 2007)

Good Work, thanx


----------



## مستشار (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك


----------



## ALI_3306 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م احمد العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## magdi6000 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا و إلى الأمام


----------



## mohame_ refaat (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرؤا لكم 
المهندس محمد


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## مهندس/ محمد عيد (13 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## البلال80 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

أسأل الله أن يتم عليك امنياتك كما اتممت علينا البرنامج


----------



## نسايم (16 أكتوبر 2007)

:77: يا اخي الكريم اكتب نبذة عن هذه البرامج و استخدماتها لان في مهنسين مثلي معرفتهم بالبرامج الهندسية بسيطة زي cadwatercad , mechanical و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اوس ستار (16 أكتوبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بالف الف خير.. يارب يتقبل الطاعات والصيام والقيام والصلاة والسجود والركوع والدعاء امين يارب العالمين.. اللهم نسألك الهداية والغفران والطريق الصحيح والواضح يارب امين.. مع تمنياتي للجميع بتحقيق امانيهم ....... جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود يا اخي


----------



## mohame_ refaat (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا العمل الجيد


----------



## الليث بن حاتم (18 أكتوبر 2007)

البرنامج مايعمل على فيستا كيف احل هذى المشكلة


----------



## Bu Ahmed (18 أكتوبر 2007)

gazakom allah khair for these valuable efforts


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الجبار


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*استفسار لو سمحت*

اخي الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في الصورة المرفقة تجد موقع تورنت فيه هذا البرنامج وكما ترى في الصورة يحتوي التورنت على برنامجين فقط احدهما سولدوورك والآخر الكراك
ولكن لاحظ امتداد البرنامج وهو.daa فكيف يتم تنصيب هذا البرنامج ؟

وإن كان عندك تورنت آخر مفيد ارجوا ارفاقه في المرفقات لأن مواقع التورنت محجوبة عندنا

بالمناسبة هل اصدار 2008 لازال تجريبي ؟

تحياتي والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:56: :20:


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور اخى العزيز على المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdelhay47 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس


----------



## عماد زغبى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير واثابكم اجرا عظيم 


اللهم ارزقنانا حسن الفهم الهم امين 0000000000
شكرااااااا


----------



## العابد لله (21 أكتوبر 2007)

م . ماهر الكلام عاجز عن الشكر زادك الله من علمه ما حييت و اكرمك بالجنة جزاء المحسنين


----------



## mohame_ refaat (25 أكتوبر 2007)

اثابك الله يا اخى العزيز على هذا العامل الاكثر من رائع


----------



## moh_r_b (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الاهتمام بكل المهندسين 
الله يبارك لكم ويفتحها عليكم امين


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الرائع فهذا البرامج مميز للرسم الهندسي الصناعي


----------



## casper_13_96 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى العزيز 
اشكرك من كل قلبى و ادعو لك و لاخوننا فى المنتدى و المشرفين بالتوفيق و النجاح الباهر


----------



## enp_meca (30 أكتوبر 2007)

Alsalamo alaykom
Please I wish a file about the solid Works Animator or Simulayion
especialy in the robot for exemple
thanks
Your brother Mecanic


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور يا هندسة و دائما للأمام بإذن الله


----------



## محمد عادل رزق (31 أكتوبر 2007)

I am sorry to write in english, but this because i have a problem with my PC. Thanks for this remarkable work, and by the way , do you have any information about the inventor program.


----------



## مهندس/ محمد عيد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود طيب وفقك الله وجزاك خيراً


----------



## أبوظافر (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ...
ونفع بك أبناء الأمة ...


----------



## نزار القصاب (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مرجع جميل بالفعل اشكرك كثيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك بالفعل مجهود طيب


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ا...لف شكر لكم جميعا ودائما الى الامام مع الملتقى


----------



## محمد ميكانو (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يغفرلك ذنوبك انشاء الله ويجعلك من المصلحين:60:


----------



## عساف32 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير الى الامام


----------



## casper_13_96 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع اعانك الله جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

بصراحة تنفست الصعداء وسررت جدأ لهاذا الأنجاز الفذ .

لايسعني سوى اسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يغفر لك ولوالديك .

اثابك الله .


----------



## طارق12345 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

اكثر الله من امثالك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وبارك لك في علمك


----------



## alimechanism (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmalwany (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم اللة كل خير
مجهود رائع
شكرجزيلا


----------



## Ahmad Sallam (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود

لقد قمت بتنزيل solidworks 2006 باستخدام احد الراوبط المذكورة 
و لكن لا يمكننى تشغليه حيث ان الــ 4 CD لها امتداد غريب (bin ) لا يمكننى تشغيله
هل يمكنكم الافادة بامكانية عمل setup للبرنامج و تشغيله؟


----------



## eng-hassan-id (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*اقتراح بسيط*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أولا: اريد ان اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع..

ثانيا: اود ان اقترح اقتراح بسيط.........وارجو ان تضعه محل الاهتمام

لماذا لا نضيف موضوع مثبت بكون موضوعه عن السوليد وركس
يقوم فيه الاعضاء الكرام بطرح المشاكل التى تواجهم فى هذا البرنامج الكبير
كما يتم ايضا عرض فيه الاعمال المتميزة على هذا البرنامج....حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع باذن الله


وارى ان برنامج كبير بهذا الحجم يستحق ان يكون له هذا النصيب....وخاصه انه برنامج يختص بالهندسه الميكانيكيه


وفى النهايه تقبل تحياتى على هذا المجهود الكبير,,,,,,,,,
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## aamonsef (20 نوفمبر 2007)

Ahmad Sallam قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود
> 
> لقد قمت بتنزيل solidworks 2006 باستخدام احد الراوبط المذكورة
> و لكن لا يمكننى تشغليه حيث ان الــ 4 CD لها امتداد غريب (bin ) لا يمكننى تشغيله
> هل يمكنكم الافادة بامكانية عمل setup للبرنامج و تشغيله؟





يا أستاذ أحمد ....
الامتداد هذا يعمل بواسطة برنامج Virtual CD أو Demon 

و أنا أرشحلك الاول ........ 

و بعدين هذا الاصدار اللي معاك (2006) قديم جدا 

الاصدار 2008 موجود بالكراك و هو احسن بكتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير من اللي معاك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*اعلام بضروره القراءه*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الاخوه المشرفين الكرام 

----------بعد التحيه ----------------
​


اريد اجابه واضحه وصريحه علي مايتم في هذا المنتدي 


بعد اذن اخي المهندس ماهر 
​الموضوع الي اكتب فيه الان مشاركتي مثبت منذ زمن طووووووووووووووووووووووويل ولا اعرف لماذا 

فلقد تعاقب عليه اكثر من موضوع وتم فك تثبيتهم لماذا هذا الموضوع بالذات الاهميته في المنتدي لدينا ام لماذا ان كان لا اهميته فقد قمت بعمل اربع مواضيع بخصوص السولد وورك وتعليمه بشرح فيديو مقداره اكثر من 130 حلقه ولم يتم تثبيته مع العلم بانني يوميا ادخل للمنتدي وكل ما اشوف مشاركه جديده في ها الموضوع المثبت اجري وافتحه يمكن الاقي حاجه جديده وفي الاخر الاقيه شكر علي اللينكات والبرامج والتعليم اللي في الموضوع مع اني مش شايف حاجه غير وصلات معظمها انتهي مفعولها هو احنا بس يكفينا ان احنا ندخل ونشكر ومفيش راي نقدي اقصد ( نقد بناء) علشان المنتدي يتقدم اكثر بس كل ما واجد يدخل شكر , مشكووووووووور , بارك الله فيك , بارك الله في والديك , وان لقينا لينك ضارب برده نكتب شكرا ومفيش تنبيه ومفيش ادني تصحيح لامبالاه غير مقبوله اعتر للمشرفين عن الكلام ده لان ده الواقع من المشرفين واداره المنتدي ارجو اتخا اجراءات واضحه بخصوص الموضوع ده اما بحف المواضيع اللي لينكاتها واقعه واما اعلام صاحبها ضروره تجديد الرابط او بعد اذن مشرفنا ان عليهم هما كمان البحث عن روابط جديده ولايكتفوا بالشكر وترتيب المواضيع ارجو ان كلامي ده مش يزعل حد مني وخاصه المهندس ماهر بس كان لازم اقول الكلام ده من زمان بس ..................................................................... وشكرا


----------



## Vulture (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## مهندس المواد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يكثر من امثالكم


----------



## مهندس المواد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مجهود رائع اجر وفير ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد عبد الرحيم اح (26 نوفمبر 2007)

thank tyou my dear


----------



## eng-hassan-id (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا على الرد*

بصراحه................................ شكرا جزيلا على الرد على اقتراحاتى

حتى اننى لم اجد ادنى اهتمام لا من صاحب الموضوع ولا حتى المشرف ​


----------



## esam19260 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

هل يمكن ربط solder work ببرنامج labview
وشكرا
عصام


----------



## enp_meca (28 نوفمبر 2007)

Alsalam Alaikom
Thank you for your helps
I wish a document about the simulation on the robotic with Solid Works(Exempl), or the commande of execution 
thanks


----------



## اشرف7997 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك بس انا محتاج اعرف اتعامل مع Cosmos ياريت لو تقدر تساعدنى


----------



## mamadali (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mamadali (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود عظيم


----------



## شريف عطية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى


----------



## khotaby (2 ديسمبر 2007)

حقيقى انت انت مسلم


----------



## قناوي بسيوني (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا م/ ماهر وأسأل الله لك التوفيق وإلي الأمام دوما


----------



## esam19260 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

كيف يتم تحميل هذا البرنامج 
الرجاء تفعيل الروابط الخاصة بالبرنامج وشرح كيف يتم setup up
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## esam19260 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

كيف يتم تحميل هذا البرنامج 
الرجاء تفعيل الروابط الخاصة بالبرنامج وشرح كيف يتم setup 
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## صياد الافكار (3 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على هذه الافادة


----------



## mohame_ refaat (5 ديسمبر 2007)

والله يا أخوان بالاصالة عن نفسى وبا لنايبة عن الاخرين
اقول لكم 
اننا متشكرون عن هذا المجهود الاكثر من الرائع


----------



## جي بي ايه (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مرحبا بكم جميعا والف شكر لكم


----------



## ابو معتصم (10 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونور دربك ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## الشريف4 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكوررررررر*

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmedtaza (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (12 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## bolbolawy (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## كيمو علي (19 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البلال80 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*لو كانت كلمة شكراً تفي بعُشّرِ مجهودك لقلناها على إستحياء*​*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 ديسمبر 2007)

أثابك الله ..............


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجميع من شارك في الموضوع
:12: :12: 
:31: :31: :31: :31: 
:78: :78: :78: 
:30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30:


----------



## عمران احمد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و غفر لك ذنبك و اسكنك فسيح جناتك على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اكديد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ......


----------



## light rain (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيسى البلوشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

كيف اقوم بتفعيل البرنامج


----------



## esam19260 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*solidworks2008*



عيسى البلوشي قال:


> كيف اقوم بتفعيل البرنامج


ولكن عندى برنامج solidworks 2008 واريد تفعليه 
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## عمران احمد (29 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع و فى انتظار المزيد
:77:


----------



## azizi_1 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## بدر حمد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه ومشكووووور 

-
-


----------



## hunter black (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## hisham_as2008 (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك..


----------



## yousif mizher (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والله كفوا منك كفوا والزين ميطلع منوا الازين


----------



## jehad_15568 (11 يناير 2008)

الأخ العزيز / مز ماهر
ارجو لو تكرمت لو عندك برتامج تعليميى على الصوليد وورك بالفيديو
كما ارجو لو تكرمت ايضا اذا كان هناك اية معلومات على ال moldflow
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اللقلق (13 يناير 2008)

نحن نستخدمه الان في مادة الرسم2 في جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض 

وفي الحقيقة هو برنامج كبير ورائع بمعنى الكلمة وفيه كل ما تريد ..

شكرا اخي ما هر على هذا المجهود الطيب.


----------



## جمال شلفي (17 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## المنتسب (17 يناير 2008)

الف شكر ياهندسة موضوع متميز وجميل وربنا يوفقك


----------



## pora (21 يناير 2008)

الموضوع هام جداا
بس ياريت لو فيه مكان بيدرس كوؤرسات سوليد وركس


----------



## خميس انور محمود (21 يناير 2008)

جزاكو الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الزينى (23 يناير 2008)

لايسعني سوى اسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يغفر لك ولوالديك .

اثابك الله .

البغدادي .


----------



## عمار لخذاري (23 يناير 2008)

شكرالك ياأخي الكريم جزاك الله خيراعلى هذا المجهود والعمل الجيد وأتمنى لك في مواصلة هذا العمل وأفدنا في جديد عن قريب 
وشكرا


----------



## casper_13_96 (24 يناير 2008)

أخى العزيز رجاء خاص منى 
بأن تقوم بإعادة تشغيل اللينكات التى لا تعمل حتى تعم الافاده على الجميع....
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد رمزى (25 يناير 2008)

مرسى شكرا يا بش مهندس وربنا يوفقك


----------



## casper_13_96 (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك
و اتمنى فىالتواصل الى اكبر قدر ممكن 
كما اتمنى اذا وجدت روابط قم باعادة تشغيلها كل فترة
وشكرا 

م/احمد زايد 
مصر - الاسكندرية


----------



## كمال العاني (28 يناير 2008)

اجرك الله ووفقك بما هو خير


----------



## لكاجاك (30 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابورضا المصرى (31 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هدا المجهود وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر مكية (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على عطائك
لو بالإمكان إرشادى على كيفية الحصول على نسخة مجانية للإستعمال الشخصى أكون شاكرا للغاية


----------



## وداليوسف (8 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير
و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك
و اتمنى فىالتواصل الى اكبر قدر ممكن
كما اتمنى اذا وجدت روابط قم باعادة تشغيلها كل فترة
وشكرا


----------



## وداليوسف (8 فبراير 2008)

جزاكو الله خيرا


----------



## وداليوسف (8 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر اخي هيثم الباز و بحب اقول للكنغ صبري انو مو ضروري يلي بياخد الملفات انو يشكر بالرد المهم الدعاء لصاحب الملف و كل من ساهم
و خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه
و مرة تانية الف شكر و الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## وداليوسف (8 فبراير 2008)

اجرك الله ووفقك بما هو خي


----------



## الهـــزبـر (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يأ Eng-Maher....


----------



## elshayt (11 فبراير 2008)

كتاب جميل جدا لتعليم ال solidworks
http://rapidshare.com/files/75593565/solidworks___student_guide.pdf


----------



## ملهم كوجان (12 فبراير 2008)

الشكر الجزيل مع الدعاء بالتوفيق لصاحب هذا الموضوع


----------



## ماهر نور (12 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا باشمهندس أنا بدأت أتعلم على البرنامج ونصبته على الجهاز واشتغل كويس 
بس بعد كده عملت فورمات للجهاز ونصبت البرنامج من جديد بس لما بديت ارسم الاشكال الثلاثية صارت تطلعلي هذي الرسالة
"the sketch contains a zero-length entity"
أرجو المساعدة لأنو أنا واقف ومش قادر اواصل التدريب على البرنامج
وشكراً




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## الهويه (12 فبراير 2008)

أخي الكريم الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء حل المشكله وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## SherifKhallaf (15 فبراير 2008)

شكراً م/ ماهر علي هذا العمل و الجهد الشيق.
فإني حقاً كنت محتاجاً اليه.
جزاك الله خيراً و أزادك بعلمه.
شكراً لك.


----------



## ابو يوسف لموض (15 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 فبراير 2008)

والله انا الى بشكر كل واحد منكم وكل واحده منكم على الدعاء لى .. واخص كل واحد ب الشكر ولو هفضل ارد على كل شكر لى اظن سياطول الموضوع جدا ولكن تهمنى افادتكم كلكم .
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حبي الهندسه (16 فبراير 2008)

*العراق_بغداد*

بسم الله الرحم الرحيم
اني المهندس عبدالله خريج الهندسه الميكانيكيه في دراستي لم يمر عليه مثل هذا البرنامج وانا اتصورهو رائع واتمنى التعلم عليه ولكن طريقت التعلم لا اعرف كيف فارجو منكم ارسالها لي على عنواني الالكترونيaalove4ever_20052000***********ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماهر نور (16 فبراير 2008)

ماهر نور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> يا باشمهندس أنا بدأت أتعلم على البرنامج ونصبته على الجهاز واشتغل كويس
> بس بعد كده عملت فورمات للجهاز ونصبت البرنامج من جديد بس لما بديت ارسم الاشكال الثلاثية صارت تطلعلي هذي الرسالة
> "the sketch contains a zero-length entity"
> ...



هل من مجيب


----------



## سمسم عيد (16 فبراير 2008)

جزاك خيرا... واطعمك لحما و طيرا..... وتزوجت بكرا......... وانجبت عشرا.:75:


----------



## حافظ العوض (21 فبراير 2008)

الاخ الاستاذ / ماهر 
شكراً لك على خدمة الاخوة بما يفيدهم وينفعهم واتمنى ان يكون كل هذاالجهد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ماهر نور (21 فبراير 2008)

الأخوة المهندسين 
اريد ان اسأل هل تم قفل باب الاستفسارات في هذا الموضوع
لأني بعثت بسؤال ولم يتم الرد عليه


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 فبراير 2008)

ماهر نور قال:


> الأخوة المهندسين
> اريد ان اسأل هل تم قفل باب الاستفسارات في هذا الموضوع
> لأني بعثت بسؤال ولم يتم الرد عليه



***********************************************
اخى العزيز هناك اشياء كثيره لا اعرفها فى هذا البرنامج لانى اعمل ب الاتوكاد
ولكن كنت باخد فكره عنه وعملت الموضوع لكم وليس لى اذا مش هقدر اساعدك عزيزى 
وان شاء اللله حد من المهتميين يقدر يساعدك


----------



## عيسى البلوشي (24 فبراير 2008)

*انتهاء مدة صلاحية solidworks 2003*

لدي solidworks 2003 انتهت مدة صلاحيته و كانت صلاحية شهر واحد فما الحل ارجو المساعده


----------



## msadek80 (24 فبراير 2008)

*بلاش التورنت و الرابيد شير*

ارجوكم انا عايز برنامج solidworks او inventor بس مش على الرابيد شير و لا على التورنت 
واللة انا محتاجة جدا
شكرا


----------



## المسجد الأقصى (11 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المسجد الأقصى (11 مارس 2008)

في روابط مفيدة مدرجة من المشاركين في الموضوع 

لو من الممكن أن تنقل إلى الصفحة الأولى بعد مراجعتها والتأكد من صحة وسلامة بياناتها وذلك ليعم النفع 

فليس كل المشاركين سيمر على الــــ 15 صفحة لقراءة كل المشاركات من الأعضاء 

نرجو من الأخوة المشرفين نقل المشاركات المفيدة في بداية الموضوع 

وذلك في كل المواضيع الموجوده بالمنتدى حتى يعم النفع ويشعر المشارك الذي وضع أي بيانات إضافية أن لها صدى وفائدة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد العباني (11 مارس 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gearbox (12 مارس 2008)

thank you man


----------



## زايد الفرجاني (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء ومجهودك مشكور عليه ومزيد من المواضيع الرائعة


----------



## abdouvbrag (16 مارس 2008)

thank you man


----------



## يحتاج خبرة (27 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء لم استطع تحميل البرنامج ياليت رابط التحميل


----------



## aw-eng (31 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...
وهذه كلمات المرور لأغلب اصدارات البرنامج ...
قم بنسخها ولصقها حسب طريقة التنصيب التي اخترتها

..................................................................................


SolidWorks 2007, 2006, 2005, 2004 Serial Number

0001 0001 0736 0361

..................................................................................

Registration Code For 2007

SolidWorks Reg Code : 0106C3FN

SolidWorks Office Reg Code : X704W4CO

SolidWorks Office Pro Reg Code : G5718F6I

SolidWorks Office Premium Reg Code : N70XF84C

..................................................................................


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 مارس 2008)

aw-eng قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ...
> وهذه كلمات المرور لأغلب اصدارات البرنامج ...
> قم بنسخها ولصقها حسب طريقة التنصيب التي اخترتها
> 
> ...



**************************

مشكور يا هندسا الله يبارك فيك:14:


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (6 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله كفارة لذنوبك


----------



## علي السعد (10 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .......... ارجو تزويدي بخطوات العمل على البرنامج


----------



## medosalem (13 أبريل 2008)

مجهود رائع اعانك الله,ولك منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## abdo292001 (21 أبريل 2008)

أريد برنامج solidcam لتصنيع القطع بالتحكم العددي وهو يعمل تحت البرنامج solidworks


----------



## smart brain (21 أبريل 2008)

*جزاك الله عنا كل الخير أخي الكريم*


----------



## خالد1973 (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## الساهرعبدالحميد (24 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## abdo292001 (25 أبريل 2008)

أحتاج الى برنامج Solidcam التابع لبرنامج soliworks والذي يقوم بالتحكم العددي في ماكينات التشغيل CNC


----------



## ابوميسم (25 أبريل 2008)

جعل الله الجنة دارك و النبي جارك
أنت أكبر من كلمة مهندس​


----------



## احمد1970 (30 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خالد العباني (5 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_hamoud2002 (21 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## janaa (24 مايو 2008)

*الجديد أول بأول*

نزل في الأسواق الإصدار الأخير 2008


----------



## نور المهندس (25 مايو 2008)

نقول شيء واحد وفقك الله على هذا الجهد وجزاك خير الجزاء على هذا العطاء


----------



## بيوكليك (25 مايو 2008)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخ ماهر .

تحية طيبة .


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخى نور 

والف شكر اخى بيو كليك


----------



## عمار شهاب (27 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ....

شكرا للاخ المهندس ماهر .... ولجميع من اضاف للموضوع ....

ارجو ممن لديه روابط لتحميل (SolidWorks 2007 official training books)

ان يرسلها لي او ينشرها في المنتدى ...
هذه الكتب خاصة بالـ SolidWorks 2007 tutorials المنشورة في موقع شركة SolidWorks

http://www.solidworks.com/pages/services/Training/TrainingFilesDownload.html

وهذا موقع مختص في الـ CATIA لكن فيه ثلاث ملفات تفصيلية tutorials خاصة بالـ SolidWorks ..

http://myweb.polyu.edu.hk/~mmdsham/ 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يونيو 2008)

عمار شهاب قال:


> السلام عليكم ....
> 
> شكرا للاخ المهندس ماهر .... ولجميع من اضاف للموضوع ....
> 
> ...



***************************
وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله..

اخى الفاضل تشكر على مجهودك ... اخى عمار ياريت تعمل موضوع منفصل وبيه هذه الروابط عشان يبان والاعضاء يشاركو فيه افضل من دخوله وسط الموضوع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## غزوان سعود (6 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز ولكن الرابط التالي لا يعمل والبقية ما فيها مشكلة
http://www.roboeducators.org/downloa...SolidWorks.pdf


----------



## خالد المطرفي (11 يونيو 2008)

نريد رابط باللغة العربية للتعلم (مستجد)


----------



## سعيد نور الدين (15 يونيو 2008)

الموضوع جيد:16:


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (16 يونيو 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الوافر*


----------



## أحمدمهندس الجيل (16 يونيو 2008)

جعل الله الجنة دارك و النبي جارك
أنت أكبر من كلمة مهندس


----------



## eezee4u (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خبير.ص (18 يونيو 2008)

لمن يريد SOLIDWORKS 2008

http://www.torrentz.com/search?q=solidwork+2008


يحتوي هذا الرابط علي البرنامج الكامل و UPDATE و اسطونات تعليمية


----------



## الهزاز (19 يونيو 2008)

جميل ـــ جداً


----------



## إسماعيل فرامل (21 يونيو 2008)

*الرجاء المساعدة ابحث عن برامج logopress , quickpress* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو من الأخوة مساعدتى فى الحصول على هذين البرمجين ضرورى لأنى اعمل فى مجال تصميم الأسطمبات واحتاج لهم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إسماعيل فرامل (21 يونيو 2008)

*الرجاء المساعدة ابحث عن برامج logopress , quickpress*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو من الأخوة مساعدتى فى الحصول على هذين البرمجين ضرورى لأنى اعمل فى مجال تصميم الأسطمبات واحتاج لهم وجزاكم الله خيرا ويعمل تحت السولد ورك


----------



## م/يوسف (22 يونيو 2008)

شكرااا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اود ان اتقدم بخدماتي على كل من يحتاجها قانا على استعدا على اي سوال حول نضرية المكائن و التحيل العددي و الهندسي و لكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## امبراطورالميكانيكا (23 يونيو 2008)

جعلك الله عون لكل محتاج واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## الفتى الخارق (24 يونيو 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر ((وغفرالله لكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ولوالديك))​


:33::55::7::32::13::13:


----------



## روني أكرم (1 يوليو 2008)

*شكر*

شكراً على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (3 يوليو 2008)

انا عايز شرح فيديو 
هل هذا موجود
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## mohammed224 (13 يوليو 2008)

دروس قيمة وفي غاية الروعة


----------



## الحارثي2 (15 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## احمد مصطفى زيدان (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا باش مهندس على هذا المجهود . بس كنت عاوز اعرف الفرق بين solid edgeوsolid works


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

solid works 2008اكثر من رائع
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
من مواضيعي

_*دعوه غير المسلمين للاسلام ,هل انت من الدعاه؟*_ _* حوار مع الشيخ محمد بن عمرو عبداللطيف رحمه الله عليه*_ _*all excel functions*_
_* أخترت لكم .............*_ _* أسري المسلمين .... واعزاه... واعزاه... واعزاه*_ _*البركة في الراتب أو البركة في المال عموماً !!*_
_* كشف حساب ..... ماذا قدمت لمنتدي المهندسين العرب*_ _* إحياء سنه الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم*_ _* ستون نصيحة للزوجة المسلمة*_
_* موقع روح الاسلام www.islamspirit.com*_ _*كيف تصبح مميزا ؟؟؟ ... او حتى مشرف ..!!!(منقول)ارجو التثبيت*_ _* Tekla structures Detailing and Design Software*_​





​


----------



## hanyth (23 يوليو 2008)

كاظم عسكر قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله كفارة لذنوبك ومغفرة منه تعالى



مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نبيه الدياب (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين الاخوان الكريمين على المجهود الرائع المبذول في هذا الموضوع


----------



## m_farouk_1984 (10 أغسطس 2008)

تصميم الروبوكون 2008 على برنامج السولد وورك على الرابط التالى 

www.solidworksspace.blogspot.com


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررر جدا


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك اخي على هذا البرنامج كنت ابحث عنه


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

بصراحه انا استفدت من كل المعلومات الموجوده عن السوليد وورك


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ المهندس ماهر ياريت تفيدنا بمعلومات ايضا عن برنامج invevtor وربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

سورس وتعليم لبرنامج inventor وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم إدريس (30 أغسطس 2008)

سلام إخوتي

مشكورين على هذا الجهد الرائع

لكن كتب الpdf التي في أول الموضوع الرابط تبعها عطلان 

يا ريت تخدمونا وتعيدوا نشر الكتب مضطر جدا 

ولك الاجر ان شاء الله 

اكرم الحمود


----------



## طلال عبيد (31 أغسطس 2008)

اخواني
اود ان اسأل اي اصدار يعمل على ويندوز فيستا ( برنامج السوليد ورك )


----------



## engbasb (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير 
لي طلب وهو solid work 2008
وطريقه وضع الكراك


----------



## لين اليحيى (26 نوفمبر 2008)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## jonjon (31 يناير 2009)

انا ياجماعة محتاج الكراك لبرنامج السولد ورك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 أبريل 2009)

الى اعضاء الملتقى فقط 

مفاجأه تحميل برنامج Solid Works 2008 كامل ب الكراك على سيرفرات غير محجوبه

وكمان 

الاصدار 2009 

SolidWorks 2008 Office Premium [ENG] - 4GB



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129267.html


----------



## elborak3000 (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا لو سمحت عايز الsourceبتاع البرنامج


----------



## malik05 (27 يونيو 2009)

eng-maher قال:


> صفحه كامله بها كل ما تحتاجه فى السوليد ورك .. رائعه
> http://www.sharonfausel.com/solidworks/


بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم على هد الانجاز


----------



## malik05 (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا شكرا لك انها لمهارة يا ماهر


----------



## malik05 (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا شكرا لك يا ماهر


----------



## حسام 2010 (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله تعالى لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## salemooo (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير عني وعن كل طالب لهذا البرنامج##################### اخوك زيزووووووو


----------



## فهمي عادل1 (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ....
هل يستطيع هذا البرنامج تحليل الاجهادات؟كيف؟.
بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا و تقبل صيامكم.


----------



## engghost (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alybiek (11 سبتمبر 2009)

thanx a lot ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nasemm (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
جزاك الله كل الخير ....
واتمنى لك دوام التقدم والنجاح .....
بالتوفيق ....


----------



## amino96 (6 فبراير 2010)

*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


مشكلتي في هذا البرنامج هي أني كلما أردت تصميم helice تخرج هذه الرسالة و يغلق البرنامج


**
microsoft visual C++ Runtime library


Runtime Error!
Program: D:/Programfiles/Solidwork.exe
This application has requested the runtime to terminate it in an unusual way
Please contact th appication's support team for more informations*


ما الحل؟


بارك الله فيكم

..


----------



## m_farouk_1984 (16 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*

شكرا أخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع 
وهذه روابط لمشاهده فيديوهات تدريب على برنامج solidworks بس بالانجليزى 

http://solidworksspace.blogspot.com/p/solidworks-tutorials_16.html

:20:


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m_farouk_1984 (7 مارس 2010)

*الأن تعليم solidworks فيديوهات عربى*

الأن تعليم solidworks فيديوهات بالعربى لسه بادىء بقالوا أسبوع من البدايه وإن شاء الله يكمل لنهاية الكورس 

http://solidworksspace.blogspot.com


اتمنى ان ينول إعجابكم 

:2:

​


----------



## m_farouk_1984 (13 مارس 2010)

*solidworks tutorial*







فيديو لمدة 38 دقيقة لشرح رسم هذا الشكل على برنامج السولد وورك بالعربى


solidworks tutorial


----------



## m_farouk_1984 (18 مارس 2010)

*دروس فيديو تعليمية للبرنامج solidworks 2009*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته دروس تعليمية للبرنامج 
للمبتدئين من الصفر solidworks 2009
أنا مجرب الروابط بنفسى بعد الفك مرتين ملف ايزو حوالى 1.7 جيجا تشغله على اى برنامج او تنسخة على إسطوانة dvd




Learn all about SolidWorks 2009. In this series, lessons are filled with engaging examples and exercises that are just enough to inspire solidworks confidence, yet not too much to confuse and frustrate the learner. Upon completion of the course, learners will be prepared to challenge the CSWA exam.

L1 - Overview of Parametric SolidModeling
L2 - Materials, Colors & Mass Properties
L3 - Introduction to Part Files
L4 - Cut Extrudes and Construction Geo
L5 - Mirrors, Fillets and Trims
L6 - Offsets, Convert Entities and Fillets
L7 - Revolves, Chamfers & Shells
L8 - Hole Wizards and Sketch Patterns
L9 - Introduction to Assemblies
L10 - Concentric Mates and Physical dymanmics
L11 - Additional Mates and Sub-Assemblies
L12 - Introduction to Drawings
L13 - Aditional Views & Dimensions
L14 - Assembly Drawings
L15 - Sweeps
L16 - Lofts
L17 - Feature patterns
L18 - COMOSXpress​
روابط التحميل 

http://rapidshare.com/files/276793823/TT.Solid2009.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276794102/TT.Solid2009.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276794259/TT.Solid2009.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276797253/TT.Solid2009.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276794910/TT.Solid2009.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276794794/TT.Solid2009.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276792328/TT.Solid2009.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276797815/TT.Solid2009.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276795025/TT.Solid2009.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276797508/TT.Solid2009.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276794191/TT.Solid2009.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276793430/TT.Solid2009.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276793728/TT.Solid2009.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276794986/TT.Solid2009.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276795420/TT.Solid2009.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276796241/TT.Solid2009.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/276794365/TT.Solid2009.part17.rar​
وهذا موقعى وأنا أقوم بعمل دروس تعليمة لبرنامج solidworks باللغة العربية

الموقع solidworks space


----------



## خالد أحمد الخضر (22 مارس 2010)

والله يا باشا مشكووووووور جدا 
انا بحثت وتعبت بس ما لقيت زي الابداع بتاعك ده
ومشكور تاني وتالت ورابع و...............................................................


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (22 مارس 2010)

amino96 قال:


> *
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اسف اولا على الانقطاع وللاسف انا شايف الناس هنا كلها بتشكر وما فيش حد بيجاوب على حد 
على العموم يا أخ امينووووووو واضح انك وقعت في المحظور وستبت السوليد ووركس وانت مشغل الانتيفايرس او الفاير وول وده طبعا غلط جدا. لازم تكون عامل للانتي فايرس ديسابل اثناء تستيب السوليد ووركس.
طبعا مش هاخوض كتير في السبب وليه وازاي المهم ما تقعش فيها تاني
ام هند ازاي نصلح المشكلة الغريبة دي 
بص يا سيدي 
1- ادخل على ملفات تستيب السوليد ووركس هتلاقي فولدر اسمو Prereqs
2- خش جوا الفولدر هتلاقي 6 مجلدات. سيبك منهم ما عدا المجلدات اللي هاقولك عليهم
dotNetFx - VSTA - VCRedist
هما ال 3 دول ادخل اهم برامج لازم تنزل قبل ما ينزل السوليد ووركس 
3- اعمل لهم كلهم سيتب من اول وجديد Reinstall.
وقولي في الاخر الوصفة تمام ولا لسا عندك مشكلة
تحياتي يا مان


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (22 مارس 2010)

بالمناسبة صحيح 
خد اللينك ده ونزل الملف اللي اسمو HelixStairs
ملف فيديو على كيفك عمايل ادي وحياة عني 
بس هو طبعا معمول بسوليد ووركس 2010 شيت ميتال بقى وإفراد وملتي بدي وشغل جامد جدا 
يا رب يعجبك


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (22 مارس 2010)

اه نسيت اديك اللينك
http://cid-8a075020abaca5a9.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Public


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (22 مارس 2010)

بص بقى هاديك هدية حلوة 
وخليها هدية للمنتدى كلو بس بشرط
لازم تعمل ريجستر على اللينك اللي هاديهولك ده وبعد كده تعمل لوجين وتدخل تشوف كل الجديد عن سوليد ووركس 2010 
كمية فيديوهات وبي دي اف وتعليمي في كل حاجة وعن اي حاجة في سوليد ووركس 
جرب اللينك وادعيلي
www.solidworks.com/innovationday


----------



## realsmart (29 مارس 2010)

thank you sooooooo much


----------



## lhaman (29 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## المهندسgvr (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (30 مارس 2010)

يا جماعة متشكر جدا على الكلام الحلو
بس يا ريت يا ريت يا ريت يبقى فيه مشاركات حقيقية
يعني اسئلة ومشاكل ومعضلات ومناقشات وحوارات عن اي موضوع في السوليد ووركس 

مستني منكم المزيد


----------



## ميكانيكي و بس (10 أغسطس 2010)

le lien du livre n'est pas valide


----------



## مع الحبيب (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين يا أخي على الروابط


----------



## abueed (30 مايو 2011)

الروابط اغلبها خربانة يا ريت تصلحوه


----------



## hado (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## رامى محرم (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد أحمد الخضر (5 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير *​


----------



## MHDWASEL (7 يناير 2012)

هي البرامج اللي يمكن الاستفادة منها 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اااااااااااااااااااااااا
ااااااااااااااا
ااااااااااا
اااااا
ااا
اا
ا


----------



## MHDWASEL (7 يناير 2012)

جزيلا
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اااااااااااااااااااااااا

ااااااااااااااااا
اااااااااااا

اااااااا
ااااا

ااا
اا

ا


----------



## ريان-1 (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

مهندس اني محتاج مقاطع جاهزة من حديد زاوية وشلمان واريد تنزيلها الى مكتبة السولدوورك لكي استعملها كمقاطع جاهزة دون الحاجة الى رسمها لان البرنامج ليس فيه كل القياسات الجاهزة

وشكرا وايضا مقاطع البواري 



[email protected]







م.ريان


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك هل تستطيع ان تدلني على موقع مجاني لتحميل البرنامج


----------



## nosha_e (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ميكك (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## robust solution (14 فبراير 2012)

[font=&quot]تعلن مؤسسة الحلول الراسخة الوكيل المعتمد لشركة [/font][font=&quot]أنسيز[/font][font=&quot] فى الشرق الاوسط[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]عن إقامة دورة تدريبية على برنامج أنسيز ميكانيكا وذلك فى يوم 26 من فبراير الى 29 فبراير (4 ايام).[/font]​ [font=&quot]
[/font]​ [font=&quot]ولمزيد من المعلومات نرجو الاتصال على 
[/font]​ [font=&quot]جوال رقم : 00966569557568[/font]​ [font=&quot]مكتب : 0096614541345 [/font]​


----------



## coreleone (27 فبراير 2012)

اتمنى الاستفادة منه


----------



## جمال محمد جمعة (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك
وممكن كيفية عمل mate للتروس وتجميعها


----------



## جمال محمد جمعة (2 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك
ممكن كيف عمل mate للتروس وتجميعها


----------



## moifak (3 مارس 2012)

اريد نسخة من منSOLIDWORKS 2003 .او اي نسخة 20052006 عبراميل [email protected]


----------



## معين حريري (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحت هنالك برنامج ملحق بالسوليد وركس أسمه كوسموس ممكن معلومات عنه ......... ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## elsaadawy (27 أكتوبر 2013)

LoveSolidWorks قال:


> يا جماعة متشكر جدا على الكلام الحلو
> بس يا ريت يا ريت يا ريت يبقى فيه مشاركات حقيقية
> يعني اسئلة ومشاكل ومعضلات ومناقشات وحوارات عن اي موضوع في السوليد ووركس
> 
> مستني منكم المزيد




السلام عليكم 
يا باشا دا انا وقعت من السما وانت استلقيتنى  
انا لسه جديد فى السوليد ووركس واقوم برسم part عباره عن قطعة بلاستيك ويوجد بها undercut عملت كل حاجه لحد ما وصلت لل parting line لكن مش عارف اوصل لانى اعمل Tooling split لما شيلت الجزء بتاع الundercut تم عمل tooling split بسهوله ​​


----------



## gamal-ibrahim (1 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gamal-ibrahim (1 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا اخى على الموضوع


----------

